

Ask HN: How to deal with writers block for programmers - thezach

I suppose I&#x27;m in a bit of writers block, but for programming.  How do you deal with it?  Take a vacation?  Drink a beer?
======
andkon
Usually when I get that, it's because I'm trying to make something perfect. To
handle all the edge cases, to make something bulletproof. And then I take a
deep breath and remember that the sooner I make a shitty version, the sooner I
can actually figure out what I need to optimize for.

So take a big breath and build the shitty version. You will save so much time
in the long run.

------
NameNickHN
Do small things like code formatting, refactoring, commenting. It helps
loading the code back into your brain and get into the flow.

------
jesusmichael
Don't over think it... Most times people get writers block when they think of
style and syntax over substance. I mean programming isn't like writing a
story... you don't have to make up the fact that your function has to return a
string with a username... you just want to do it bad ass... just write it... I
call it Jalopy Code... its the junk that gets it done and then I go back and
clean it up after...

